

Results of the 2011 State of Clojure survey - cemerick
http://cemerick.com/2011/07/11/results-of-the-2011-state-of-clojure-survey/

======
scorchin
On discussing the 2% of respondents who found the Clojure community to be a
problem:

 _...rather than simply bask in the awesomeness of the Clojure community,
let’s ask: is it possible to make that number be 0% next year? What can we do
to minimize those negative interactions? Are they caused by random
misunderstandings, or are there just a few bad apples?_

This is how programming communities should be discussed. This statement gives
me hope.

~~~
mattdeboard
#clojure on freenode is glorious. I've never seen such a round-the-clock cadre
of participants in an IRC channel who will take the time to give such
thoughtful explanations. It reminds me of a time before the explosion of
documentation for about everything on the web, when going to an IRC channel
was the authoritative way of getting hard questions answered.

~~~
lucian1900
Indeed.

I find #python similarly useful, although people do tend to be less patient
and more likely to tell you you're wrong (which I think is good, most of the
time).

------
alex_c
I haven't touched Clojure yet, although discussions on HN have made me
interested, and getting a solid grasp on functional languages seems like the
next logical step in my evolution as developer.

If you had to point a newcomer to a single 15-30 minute resource - blog post,
tutorial, code sample, whatever - that can give them a true "aha!" moment
about Clojure, what would it be?

~~~
oskarkv
I don't know about 15-30 minutes, but for anyone interested in learning
Clojure, I have collected these links that I found interesting:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aoeav_T1ARU>

[http://blip.tv/clojure/clojure-for-java-
programmers-1-of-2-9...](http://blip.tv/clojure/clojure-for-java-
programmers-1-of-2-989128)

<http://4clojure.com/>

[http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/podcast/ag/gloverseries-
ha...](http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/podcast/ag/gloverseries-halloway.mp3)

[http://www.infoq.com/presentations/Value-Identity-State-
Rich...](http://www.infoq.com/presentations/Value-Identity-State-Rich-Hickey)

<http://clojure.blip.tv/file/4824610/>

<http://clojure.blip.tv/file/4457042/>

<http://vimeo.com/11236603>

<http://www.infoq.com/presentations/Clojure-in-the-Field>

Visit them roughly in order.

As for books, there are a few good ones, but I acutally recommend the
documentation on clojure.org more than any book. It's clear and compact.

------
mattdeboard
Why is the "State of Clojure" held more than once ever, let alone annually?
Everyone knows Clojure's state never changes.

~~~
weavejester
Au contraire! Clojure's state does change; it's just explicitly managed.

~~~
mattdeboard
Then a report seems like an unnecessary side effect!

~~~
mattdeboard
Not sure if the downvotes are for the terrible joke or from people who don't
understand FP

------
pavelludiq
As was noted in the article, protocols and multimethods seem to be somewhat
undervalued by the community. Maybe its because so many new users come from
Java, Ruby and Python, where you only have standard OO(whatever that means).
It would seem prudent to me to address this issue, and popularize them more,
with more tutorials or blog posts.

I don't use clojure much these days, but in Common Lisp I use generic
functions(the original inspiration for protocols and multimethods) all the
time, and find them the second most important feature of CL after macros.

~~~
cema

      standard OO(whatever that means)
    

I think it means: \- single dispatch, based on the type of the default
("this") object; \- class-based inheritance.

Anything else?

